# Snapper season



## tjchurch (Jun 1, 2011)

Who is headed to thw gulf this weekend?


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 1, 2011)

I will be there. I will be fishing Friday and Saturday out of carabelle.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

Shouldnt have a problem getting 2 fish per person . It just sucks you cannot keep grouper or AJ's while your out there .......


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 2, 2011)

*Red Grouper*

Hey Florida boy,Can you keep these? I am confused.    http://www.charismacharters.com/fishingreports.cfm


----------



## chipperdog (Jun 2, 2011)

We will be fishing out of caravelle also this weekend. Se sill be in the. 2530 Parker. Call name is ...sweet tea...give us  as shout on the radio


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 2, 2011)

We are going to fish out of PCB sat. and sun.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

tjchurch said:


> Hey Florida boy,Can you keep these? I am confused.    http://www.charismacharters.com/fishingreports.cfm



No it closed the last day of may on them .


----------



## florida boy (Jun 2, 2011)

thats if you are refering to the Gags . I have not read anything set in stone on a closer of Red , Scamp , Black , Warsaw ......etc


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 2, 2011)

I was talking about Red Grouper. I don't think they kept the Gag. That was today by the way.


----------



## trubluau (Jun 6, 2011)

we will be going out of Keaton Beach. We went wednesday and caught our limit of red snapper, red grouper, and a few other mangrove snapper. Caught a pile a pink mouths too. We also had a big day on some large gags that we had to throw back. Weare going back this weekend.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 6, 2011)

*Snapper bite on fire.*

We went out of PCB on sat. had a nice limit of red snapper and one cobia.On sun we got a limit of snapper I think they were a little larger on sun.I will try to post some pics later.We had a hard time with gut hooking the fish.We used # 7 circle hooks.What size circle hooks are you guys using for snapper??


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 6, 2011)

Heading to Steinhatchee this weekend to kill some of Roy Crabtree's pet snapper.


----------



## GoSic'm (Jun 7, 2011)

Here ya go Church.  These are some pics from the trip to PCB this past weekend.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks. Sic'm


----------



## brriner (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice quality snapper there!  We went out of Carrabelle Saturday.  Left the river at 7:00 and had a 5 person limit of snapper and 3 good red grouper by noon.


----------



## KLPAUL (Jun 8, 2011)

Great catch.  Just came back from a three day weekend of snapper fishing from Orange Beach.  I do this about three times a season as my best friend has a boat there.  At any rate, best three days of fishing ever.  I can't remember catching so many big fish.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome guys, leaving in a few hours headed to Steinhatchee myself.


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck at Steinhatchee Keith let us know how it goes.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jun 9, 2011)

Those are some nice "Endangered Red Snapper".


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 13, 2011)

Just saw this post, We went down to Panama City Beach and fished the 2nd through the 4th got our limit of some nice snappers everyday.  I hated throwing them nice Gags back 

Pic is of my buddy taken with my phone


----------



## d-a (Jun 13, 2011)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Just saw this post, We went down to Panama City Beach and fished the 2nd through the 4th got our limit of some nice snappers everyday.  I hated throwing them nice Gags back
> 
> Pic is of my buddy taken with my phone



Glad to see you and Clint after them. I went on the 3-4th and blew a lower unit out near the floaters Deep Droping for tiles.

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to see you back at it Gordy.


----------



## How2fish (Jun 14, 2011)

We went out of OB for opening day, done snapper fishing by 10 then trolled not much luck we did get a 9lb king but lost a 24$ yo-zuri to something that bit thru 300lb mono with our even setting off the clicker ..biggest snap was over 20lb bottomed out our 20lb scale on two of these... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the king in this pic was 9lb


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 14, 2011)

d-a said:


> Glad to see you and Clint after them. I went on the 3-4th and blew a lower unit out near the floaters Deep Droping for tiles.
> 
> d-a



That stinks, did you at least catch anything? 

Yea Keith been doing pretty good in PC thanks from some help from a new friend on here Capt. Brian


----------



## captbrian (Jun 14, 2011)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> That stinks, did you at least catch anything?
> 
> Yea Keith been doing pretty good in PC thanks from some help from a new friend on here Capt. Brian



gordon it's getting about time to drag some ballyhoo in deep water!  bluewater fishing has been on fire!


----------



## d-a (Jun 14, 2011)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> That stinks, did you at least catch anything?
> 
> Yea Keith been doing pretty good in PC thanks from some help from a new friend on here Capt. Brian



Yea we made the best out of it. It still took us 4 1/2 hours running in on one from 60 miles out.

I have a mapping Program that you need. It shows all the ledge in High def imagery. 






d-a


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like fishing has been great for all - I just got back from 12 days of fishing in the pan handle   it was truely awesome  Gen 1 ; 26-29


----------



## d-a (Jun 21, 2011)

letliloneswalk said:


> Looks like fishing has been great for all - I just got back from 12 days of fishing in the pan handle   it was truely awesome  Gen 1 ; 26-29



Thats a nice red snapper, Suprised Buddy didnt make you get your pic in front of the Bay City sign

d-a


----------



## tjchurch (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice snapper. What ya think the weight was on the Jew fish?


----------



## tjchurch (Jul 14, 2011)

Headed back to the Gulf tomorrow going to fish sat and sun. Anyone else going for the last weekend of the season?


----------



## Gitterdone (Jul 17, 2011)

wanting to go real bad but id rather eat grouper.cant afford to many trips right now so were going sept 15th when grouper season opens.alot of money to spend and so few fish to keep.antone else planing a trip then,we have a condo just outside of st.andrews.Gordan if you read this give me a call


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 17, 2011)

Gitterdone said:


> wanting to go real bad but id rather eat grouper.cant afford to many trips right now so were going sept 15th when grouper season opens.alot of money to spend and so few fish to keep.antone else planing a trip then,we have a condo just outside of st.andrews.Gordan if you read this give me a call



We are leaving on September 17th for 5 nights.  My wife thinks I am fishing a couple days but it will be everyday the weather lets me


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 21, 2011)

We went out sat and it was rough/heavy rain. We got our fish early but the seas were rough. 3-5s in the bait tank.
Sunday we went out later to flat water going out and 3-4s coming in. We still got our fish with 5 gags we had to throw back.


----------



## JRM1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Pics, Heading to Pensacola for an overnighter Aug 4th-7th,cant wait to get out there


----------

